
Editorial: What makes WordPress the blogging platform to beat? - sinbsd
http://www.cmscritic.com/editorial-wordpress-blogging-platform-beat/
======
patricia
it's very seo friendly but cumbersome from a customization standpoint. it's
old school.

------
ddemchuk
there's nothing special about Wordpress, it just has a ton of plugins and a
ton of themes, both of which are being actively developed and launched. Other
CMS systems can't match their size

